# Weather Channel Desktop



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

Do any of you use this? I'm trying the free version. Its nice to be able to see the latest weather report without using google. Anyone try the Desktop max version?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had the regular one. I decided to uninstall it when I kept hearing the thunder :afr.

I actually use an emulated product that looks exactly like the Local Forecast from the early 90s - way cool! That's where my avatar comes from!


----------



## hyacinth_dragon (Dec 28, 2008)

So far the only thing I don't like is the ads. I'm afraid that it may include spyware/adware or some stuff like that. Norton Antivirus doesn't try to destroy it...so I assume things are all good. What other sorts of things like this do you guys reccomend that may not have the ad problem?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I use *"The Weather Eye"*, you can download it at *The Weather Network* website. The download is at the bottom of the page, it's quite useful


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't think it would have spyware - TWC knows better than to do that. If you got the software from their site, then it should be cool.

TWN is based on TWC :banana


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

The program itself is considered low level malware/spyware:

http://www.emsisoft.com/en/malware/?Adware.Win32.Desktop+Weather

I guess if you have no problem with something that bogs down your computer and keeps track of what you're doing online have at it. Ditto pretty much any other weather program like weather eye or weather bug.

It used to drive me nuts when I worked tech support every week deleting junk like this off the same peoples computers "but I just have to have those flashing emoticons in my email they look so cute! and that bonzai buddy I can't live without him" it inveitably eats away at your system. It's simpler just to look up the weather online.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

My emulator is launched and killed by me - I can leave it up, or take it down. It reads the information on the fly.


----------

